# eclipse teamarbeit



## steff3 (20. Okt 2006)

gibt es plugin oder andere möglichkeiten wie man einfach über webspace code austauschen kann?


----------



## byte (20. Okt 2006)

CVS oder Subversion?


----------



## steff3 (20. Okt 2006)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> CVS oder Subversion?



ja, aber beides kann ich nicht über funpic nutzen oder?


----------



## niemand (21. Okt 2006)

Was bietet funpic denn so an Möglichkeiten an? Es wäre nicht sehr effektiv, in Eclipse eine Lösung für ein Problem bei funpic zu suchen.

Böse Menschen könnten nun versuchen, z.B. über konstruierte CGIs ein Programm auf dem Server zu starten, womit sie dann einen Zugang im Protokoll ihrer Wahl ermöglichen. Aber das wäre von den AGB nicht abgedeckt, denke ich. Und wenn ich richtig denke, ist es ein hohes finanzielles Risiko ...

cu


----------

